# The USMB March Madness Tourney!



## random3434 (Mar 10, 2011)

*I just created a group for us to play.*

PM me for a link to the group if you want to play!


The teams will be set in stone Sunday Night, but sign up now!


----------



## Paulie (Mar 10, 2011)

Well you know _I'm_ in...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 13, 2011)

Yup me too.

Hmmm, does anybody know who won this last year?  

Will we see a repeat?

I say an unequivocable, absolute, and certain maybe.


----------



## Meister (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm willing to be humbled again


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2011)

Bump. . . . . .

Keep bumping the thread guys.  We need a lot more people to punish here.


----------



## Paulie (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm all in on the Penguins.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 14, 2011)

Florida Gators



The bracket:

2011 NCAA Tournament Bracket - March Madness Tournament Brackets - ESPN


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2011)

Had some trouble signing in but finally got it done.

In as The Owl's Nest


----------



## Hombre (Mar 14, 2011)

Hombre is here!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh, as a bump my team is The Owl's Nest


----------



## manifold (Mar 15, 2011)

I guess I'm gonna have to defend my title.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2011)

manifold said:


> I guess I'm gonna have to defend my title.



Ahem.  YOUR title???????


----------



## random3434 (Mar 15, 2011)

I forget, did Foxy win or Mani last year? 


Still time to join in the fun...lots of rep to be had for the winner!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 15, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> I forget, did Foxy win or Mani last year?
> 
> 
> Still time to join in the fun...lots of rep to be had for the winner!



Immodestly perhaps, I will admit that I did, barely beating out Luissa who would have won if she had had anybody left standing in the Final Four.  She didn't, nor did anybody else.  I was the only one to pick Duke who was there.  So I won.  Undeservedly so, but hey, you take what you can get.


----------



## konradv (Mar 16, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Yup me too.
> 
> Hmmm, does anybody know who won this last year?
> 
> ...



Don't see a repeat.  I wasn't in it last year.


----------



## manifold (Mar 16, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > I forget, did Foxy win or Mani last year?
> ...





I was only a year off.  I won the previous year.

But since I missed last year's it was an easy mistake to make.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Just stopping in for a second to remind you *


*ALL CALL FOR LAST CHANCE!!!*


PM  Foxy or I for the Password Info!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 16, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> *Just stopping in for a second to remind you *
> 
> 
> *ALL CALL FOR LAST CHANCE!!!*
> ...



When is the deadline to have our brackets completed?  Does somebody know?


----------



## random3434 (Mar 16, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > *Just stopping in for a second to remind you *
> ...



I believe by 11 am EST Tomorrow.


----------



## manifold (Mar 16, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Prolly EDT.

Just sayin...


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2011)

Just received this e-mail from Yahoo:

The deadline to complete your brackets is Thursday, Mar 17 at 09:15am PDT.

Which I presume would be 10:15 am MDT
11:15 am central
12:15 am eastern


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 17, 2011)

GO !!  DAWGS !!!

Just sayin...


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 17, 2011)

Whoa

Shit faced troll master ....


----------



## random3434 (Mar 17, 2011)

Did anyone get to see the Butler game? They won with a last mili-second shot!

The ball left his hands as the buzzer went off, 


SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!


Butler Bulldogs Win!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 17, 2011)

WTG EZ.  Unfortunately I didn't pick Butler but oh well.  West Virginia came through in great shape for me.  They always do in the early going.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## random3434 (Mar 19, 2011)

*After the first 32 games, Shit Faced Troll Master is in the lead............*

Today and tomorrow determine the Sweet 16.


Good to see 3 Hoosier Schools still in it, *Butler*, *Purdue* and *ND Irish! *


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 19, 2011)

Getting EZ to say "Shit Faced Troll Master" has already made playing worth while.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 19, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> Getting EZ to say "Shit Faced Troll Master" has already made playing worth while.



Don't worry, I already 'infracted' myself for cussing................


----------



## manifold (Mar 19, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> Getting EZ to say "Shit Faced Troll Master" has already made playing worth while.



If you want to impress me, get her to say the original 'shit faced cock master' or alternately 'donkey raping shit eater'.


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 19, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> GO !!  DAWGS !!!
> 
> Just sayin...



Georgia bites dust.

Bring on North Carolina!!!

GO!!!    DAWGS!!!


----------



## Article 15 (Mar 19, 2011)

Holy shit ... Butler bumped off Pittsburgh.

There goes Luissa's bracket.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 19, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> Holy shit ... Butler bumped off Pittsburgh.
> 
> There goes Luissa's bracket.



Foxfyre's bracket too.  

I'm holding in but have the fewest points available to still get so not looking really good right how.  But I AM the eternal optimist.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Mar 19, 2011)

OMG sports.  What am I doing on this thread?  Whoops.


----------



## Meister (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## random3434 (Mar 20, 2011)

I swear, I almost had a heart attack last night watching the Butler game!

I was screaming, yelling, jumping up and down. I think Rick thought I'd lost my mind! 

Those last 2 fouls.....and the boy from Connersville AGAIN wins the game for the Dawgs!

*
I LOVE THIS TIME OF YEAR! *


Now today I'll be cheering on ND and Purdue, but my heart is with the Butler Bulldogs!

Sweet 16!


----------



## random3434 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Oaklie Doaklie, the first weekend is over, and now it's down to the Sweet 16. SFTM is in first place, with moi, del and Mr. Foxy tied for second:*
=========================================================

*Rank*



1 	Shit Faced Troll Master  	35 of 48 	45 	157

2 	delsbracket  	33 of 48 	43 	155

2 	Echo Zulu Rules  	33 of 48 	43 	155

2 	Hombre's Bulldogs  	33 of 48 	43 	155
=================================================


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2011)

Well it ain't over until it's over, but not looking all that great for mani, Luissa, and me.  But if it isn't meant to be this year, ya'll just wait until next year.  I'll have enough saved up for a new Ouiji board and fresh entrails and all and will be loaded and ready.


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 21, 2011)

HUGGY said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > GO !!  DAWGS !!!
> ...



That was some "interesting" officiating.  Two great teams both going at it tooth and nail.  11 fouls on the Huskies first half...2 on NC.  It sucks when officials lean towards benefiting one team over another.  The last possession when there were 1.8 secs on the out of bounds reduced by the lack of fairness by the officials to .5 secs was just the last nail of the dozens pounded into the coffin for the better team.  NC is a great team.  They didn't need the refs assistance.  Not unusual though...That is why I have no respect for the SEC.  If NC takes it all their trophy is meaningless in that the players on that team know they were given a win against Washington.


----------



## rikules (Mar 21, 2011)

Article 15 said:


> Holy shit ... Butler bumped off Pittsburgh.
> 
> There goes Luissa's bracket.



(just pissing and moaning)

I HATE the big east!

the most over rated, over hyped conference of sissy girls I've ever seen



has any conference EVER been so embarrassed in the tournament before?


if uconn and marquette hadn't had the advantage of playing cincy and syracuse in the 2nd round there would be NO big east teams left!

11 teams in
5 of them in the top twelve

and all embarrassed
destroyed

pathetic


----------



## Meister (Mar 21, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Well it ain't over until it's over, but not looking all that great for mani, Luissa, and me.  But if it isn't meant to be this year, ya'll just wait until next year.  I'll have enough saved up for a new Ouiji board and fresh entrails and all and will be loaded and ready.



I don't think you can say "loaded and ready" any longer.  Unless your talking about having just smoked one and getting ready for another reefer.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 21, 2011)

Meister said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well it ain't over until it's over, but not looking all that great for mani, Luissa, and me.  But if it isn't meant to be this year, ya'll just wait until next year.  I'll have enough saved up for a new Ouiji board and fresh entrails and all and will be loaded and ready.
> ...





Well hell's bells.  We need a list of politically incorrect phrases now don't we.

(I DID expect that 'loaded' part to generate some drunk jokes and comments though.)


----------



## random3434 (Mar 25, 2011)

*How about that spanking the Butler Bulldogs gave Wisconson last night!*



Elite Eight~ Butler Dawgs!


----------



## Valerie (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow!  Arizona knocked out Duke?  

Men's Basketball Division I - NCAA.com


----------



## Valerie (Mar 25, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Florida Gators
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Go Gators!   




Elite 8 Bracket:

NCAA Division I Men's Basketball Championship Bracket - NCAA.com


----------



## Meister (Mar 25, 2011)

I just wanted to announce that I crashed and burned last night.  Just wait until next year.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 25, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> *How about that spanking the Butler Bulldogs gave Wisconson last night!*
> 
> 
> 
> Elite Eight~ Butler Dawgs!






Uh oh!  Good luck EZ...Gators play vs Butler next!


----------



## Valerie (Mar 25, 2011)

Meister said:


> I just wanted to announce that I crashed and burned last night.  Just wait until next year.





Bummer.  I'm not really in the official pool cuz I don't really follow college basketball.  I looked at the teams and randomly picked Florida to win it all... Just for the fun of it.  

I actually watched the last few minutes of the game last night!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 25, 2011)

Mathematically I'm out of it though Hombre still hanging in there.  He can still win it most especially if Kansas comes through for him.  And Del and EZ are in good shape if Ohio State hangs on.

But yeah Valerie, wait until next year.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 25, 2011)

Valerie said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > *How about that spanking the Butler Bulldogs gave Wisconson last night!*
> ...




4:30 Tomorrow Baby! 


Can't wait! 

I don't care about my brackets if Butler makes it to the Final 4 again this year!


----------



## manifold (Mar 25, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...




I'm root'n for them, even though they blew up my bracket.


----------



## Valerie (Mar 25, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...






How 'bout we make a gentlewoman's bet........?


----------



## Jon (Mar 26, 2011)

I missed out on this, but my bracket for work looks awesome. I have 5/8 left in the tournament, and all of my Final 4 are intact. Go Huskies!


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 26, 2011)

Well Duke is out of it.  And as of last night Ohio State is out of it.  North Carolina and the Jayhawks are still in it, so my money is on Hombre now.  I'll see if I can drag him in here for a comment.  He's shy.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Butler is the REAL DEAL!  


FINAL 4 Baby!!!!!*


----------



## Valerie (Mar 27, 2011)

Echo Zulu said:


> *Butler is the REAL DEAL!
> 
> 
> FINAL 4 Baby!!!!!*






Here you go, sweetheart...Don't spend it all in one place!


----------



## Meister (Mar 27, 2011)

Stick me with a fork because I'm done.


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 27, 2011)

I've been done for days Meister.  Looks like it comes down to the Connecticutt game as to whether Hombre or Mani take the honors.  With Kansas and North Carlina both losing today, just about everybody's brackets have now crashed and burned.


----------



## random3434 (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't care who wins, because 

*Butler is in the Final 4 !*


*Now they are no longer Cinderella, since VCU are wearing the slippers. If they weren't playing Butler I would be on their bandwagon..................what a GREAT story! *


----------



## Foxfyre (Mar 28, 2011)

Geez I've only been in Indiana about three times in my life and here I am rooting for Butler to win it now.  Who woulda thunk?


----------



## random3434 (Mar 28, 2011)

Foxfyre said:


> Geez I've only been in Indiana about three times in my life and here I am rooting for Butler to win it now.  Who woulda thunk?



Well, the next time you come to Indiana you have a friend in Indy! I'll show you all the sites!


----------



## Jon (Mar 28, 2011)

So, I thought Kansas losing and Kentucky winning would solidify my victory, because I have the highest score out of everyone with UConn winning the whole thing and everyone else has either Kansas, Duke, or Ohio St winning it all.

Turns out I was wrong. The guy right below me has BYU winning the whole thing (lol), but he has Kentucky advancing to the final over UConn. If this happens, he forces me into the tiebreaker, and my tiebreaker score is retardedly low for whatever reason (may have been drunk when I created my bracket).


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Valerie (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey EZ..............WOW!   





> Follow the Madness
> 
> Butler is on its way back to the National Championship game after defeating upstart VCU 70-62. UConn and Kentucky are next up in the other national semifinal.
> 
> Men's Basketball Division I - NCAA.com


----------



## Foxfyre (Apr 2, 2011)

So it's Uconn and Butler in the final.

Who woulda thunk?

Gotta root for Butler now for sure.


----------



## Jon (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok, now I'm happy. I'll take my winnings and buy beer and hookers.


----------



## Hombre (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey everyone........Looks like I lucked out. I enjoyed the NCAA tournament......Thanks for letting me be part of it!


----------



## xsited1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is it too late for me to sign-up for the Tournament?


----------



## random3434 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hombre said:


> Hey everyone........Looks like I lucked out. I enjoyed the NCAA tournament......Thanks for letting me be part of it!



Don't forget those who played to rep our winner 


*HOMBRE! *

Congrats! 


And xsited1, you can rep him too!


----------

